# 1st Solo Century



## bmohan55 (Apr 22, 2011)

Been about 8 years since I completed a century. Last fall I upgraded my ride from my trusty 1996 Bianchi Eros to my dream bike, a 2005 Bianchi L'una. I tried a Century two weeks ago on an organized charity ride but self-doubt crept in and I turned around at the 60 mile marker and took the bail out completing 70 miles. I felt I left a lot in the tank but being in unfamliar territory it was more of a mental failure than physical.

I was upset at myself all week so since I was off Monday for Easter I tried it again on my own. I found that I was much more confident by myself. I started with a long loop that put on 65 miles then when I got back into my "home territory" I did two of my training loops and finished at 101.2 miles. 

Lunch was a pecan pie & a bag of salted peanuts dunked in an 8 oz coke...how's that for Southern? I munched fig newtons while riding and refilled water bottles at country churches or parks. 

My other attempts were always on organized rides and I battled fears of getting lost or being a failure and "bothering " the SAG people, I never really enjoyed them. Being on my own and in familiar territory gave me the freedom of just enjoying the ride. Scenary was great, I spent as much time looking left & right as straight ahead.

Only problem was a case of hotfoot around 80 miles so I pulled off and soaked my foot in the James River for about 10 minutes and all was well after that.

Weather was sunny in the upper 80's and breezy, riding time was 6:39...great way to spend a day off. 

The post ride beers and cigar (try that at an organized ride!) really hit the spot.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats! That's a nice milestone. A century in itself is no longer anything to be concerned about... Enjoy those new longer rides!!


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

And steeper rides! I read somewhere that a century is actually 92 miles or more with out a sustained break.


----------



## bmohan55 (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree, it's not that big of a deal, done them before in groups (even a 5 hour one in Paris TN) but what suprised me was how much more relaxing and fun it was on my own. 

Oh, and how much nicer it was on my new bike!


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Solo is the only true way to ride a century. Something about spending a good chunk of the distance drafting behind other riders just makes it too easy.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

*Solo*



f3rg said:


> Solo is the only true way to ride a century. Something about spending a good chunk of the distance drafting behind other riders just makes it too easy.


While I don't know that solo is the only way to go for everyone, it certainly is my favorite way. While I enjoy riding brevets the idea of organized century rides has never appealed to me. I do love the solitude of a a nice long ride that hopefully takes in stretches of beautiful back roads. 

It's shaping up to be an amazing day here in Portland. I'm gonna head out towards the Gorge now. Not sure I'll hit 100 miles today, but something in that area. 

I'm really looking forward to some bike camping through the summer. I tend to ride out about 100 miles or so, camp and head home making for two nice days in the saddle.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

f3rg said:


> Solo is the only true way to ride a century. Something about spending a good chunk of the distance drafting behind other riders just makes it too easy.


It is a bit easier, but you have to watch what you are doing too. You can't just look off and enjoy that green meadow with the red barn in the middle. On my last century, I picked up a group of 3. It seemed like I was always adjusting speed.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I used to do about 1 or 2*

a month. Just wake up Saturday AM, eat, get dressed and go. There was a little store at the turnaround spot where I could buy more fluids and of course Fig Newtons as a special treat.


----------



## vkmbt7 (May 29, 2011)

really dats a nice milestone..keep it up.. go on....


----------



## bmohan55 (Apr 22, 2011)

Did another last Saturday, again my own! This can be addictive. 

I'm working towards the back-to-back centuries offered during Bike Virginia later this month, although both of those have more climbing than I get on my routes so it shoud be a challenge.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I did a double century a few years back. Leading up to it, in the last couple of months of training, I did 7 or 8 centuries in a row, topping out the last one at about 165 miles. It made doing the double actually do-able.


----------

